# Walks are becoming a nightmare..



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

So Bella and I have been going on two walks a day this past week or so. They started off great at first. But now, I dread them as they always end up with me in a sour mood. Bella acts like she hates walks. As we are walking, she will randomly jump up on me mid-stride! Then on the way home, it's even worse. She pulls so hard.. Literally choking herself! I've been stopping in place each time she pulls to no avail. She's also tall enough to reach the counter now on her hind legs (ugh), so we have been dealing with that as well. I thought walks were going to be a fun way to tire her out each day, but apparently I was wrong! Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Are these training walks or just for fun?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i bought one of those easy walker harness for my dogs..WOW what a life savor..no more pulling at all..i was amazed.


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

well I don't have my puppy yet but I do have a mini schnauzer who is a menace on walks. She barks and lunges at people and other animals, pulls the leash so hard she chokes and gags herself, and she whines and whimpers the whole walk because she is excited about every little thing.

We have brought in a trainer for her to help me deal with her issues but we know it was from lack of socialization (we got her from a puppy mill rescue). 

Have you tried walk in another direction whenever she starts pulling or getting distracted? That is what I do with our schnauzer and it forces her to stop and pay attention to me for even a split second.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

my dog is also doing this.
i turn around everytime he pulls but it is of no use at all.
i'm itching to get those prong collars but my schutzhund td said to wait since my dog is only 4.5 mos old.

he is also counter surfing now.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It could be Bella is tired with the heat and all. She's only 3 months old. I do remember when my Sting was that age - 1/2 a block would tire him out, and he would want to go home. When she turns to jump up on you, she could be wanting a lift  The pulling when you go back, she's tired and wants to go home, fast. Puppies go until they drop, and like toddlers, get overtired and act up. You may want to try shortening the walks, and remember to walk slow, and if you can, taking her for more short walks rather than 2 big ones. I used to drive to a park, and just sit on a bench, have Sting on a long leash, and let him, watch, and explore. He would like to chase leaves that the wind blew and grasshoppers were a big favorite. This time is goes by fast, by winter, she'll be ready for longer faster walks.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

You might want to do other activities to tire her out. When they're puppies, its hard to ask them to walk without distraction.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocco was the same way. He has improved dramatically. My daughter can now walk him without him pulling or even walking ahead of her. Patience...

You can also tired her out with play. Tug-a-war really tires Rocco.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I started to use a prong when my dog turned 8 months per my trainer's advice to help give me more control on walks since I'm not strong enough otherwise. It worked. Her ears are now perked, listening for me. The trainer told me it's better than she choking herself constantly with a flat lead which can lead to internal damage and me losing control of my dog, especially when she decides to suddenly run off after some wild critter, that almost yanked my shoulder out of the socket once. 

She counter surfed when she was maybe 5 months. The first few times she did this, I made a big deal out of it. A few weeks ago, she started getting into trash... i also made a big deal out of it. After a few of those "omg, NO NO NO! WHY DID YOU DO THAT!! THAT IS A BIG NO NO!", pointing at her wildly, acting crazy, making that the biggest event of the day that went on for a while, then putting her in crate, she doesn't seem to do it anymore.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine can put her head on the table with no problems. When I'm getting her food ready, she does stand up on the counter(she is as tall as me when she does this) I don't have a problem with this, because she doesn't do it unless I'm there. As far as walks, mine don't pull, but she walks so close to me that I will trip if I don't pay attention. I have a prong for her but she was trained on a flat. She has never pulled and she always has stayed close. I will use the prong if I'm going somewhere new and there are a lot of people and dogs. I use the easy walk harness for my golden and that is a wonderful invention


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I use an Infin8 Halti on my 6 month old pup, he is absolutely brilliant in that. They do up at the back of the head like a normal collar so put less strain on the Neck etc. they also only tighten when the dog pulls and release pressure the instant they stop. They look like this Dog Collars & Dog Leads by Black Dog - Head Halters
Just remember your dog is still a Baby 

I can't believe anyone would be excited to try a prong collar on their dog


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

don't know your area, but heat can be a factor, it's been HOT everywhere.

Also you have what looks to be a 12 week old puppy? She's still a BABY. They have the attention span of a gnat and don't come trained

My suggestion, sign up for a puppy class and continue on into obedience classes.

I would not be putting a prong collar on a 12 week old puppy, nor a choke, you can easily mess up their trachea if you've got a pulling machine.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

When Navajo acts up on his walks it usually means he is bored. (or has to poop)
are you walking down the same streets? maybe try to change it...go down a different road. or change your pace when you walk......Ive started to walk all different speeds...sometimes even a light jog. and i go around trees..do circle 8's, .anything to keep his attention going.
he seems to enjoy it more when we are having fun. (fun with training..but shhh..he doesnt realize that)


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

navajo also use to counter surf...he has grown out of it.....he use to take dishes out of my sink......LOL. but now I dont leave anything up there for him. Im sure if I put a juicy steak on the counter it would be gone in 2 seconds.
He is also 8 months now....oh wait..he just turned 9 months today!!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

At that age, play is as important as walks. Play with the pup at home using a puppy tug or whatever toy she likes a few times a day and do two shorter walks instead. Make the time fun for her. She is a baby. Take a toy she likes with you and treats. Try to meet people (that you trust) so she can socialize. I used to take mine to sit in front of the grocery store or home improvement store. I took treats to let people give them. I selected the people though, not just anyone would be allowed. Sometimes just sitting on a bench and watching stuff go on is exciting for a pup. Try different things, not just walking as plain walking can be boring for a pup. The more noises and situations she can see now will firm up her nerves for later so take her lots of places and let her see lots of different types of people, young, old, with canes, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

marshies said:


> You might want to do other activities to tire her out. When they're puppies, its hard to ask them to walk without distraction.


Walking on a leash is BORING BORING BORING. Jumping up and dragging the human are just a few ways our puppies try to make it more fun IF THE HUMAN ISN'T HELPING THE SITUATION!

A puppy can do all of the following as far as EXERCISE and stimulation needs before 12 weeks...





 
So if that's what they CAN do, compare that to the 'out of their minds boredom' of a leashed walk and be very proud of your intelligent and fit puppy.

Not be angry.

Truthfully, whenever I find myself getting frustrated and angry with my puppy I need to slam to a halt and rethink what's going on. Completely. I need to love and be proud, encourage and support my puppy. If that's not going on then it's my JOB to figure this out and not blame my NORMAL puppy.

FOR ME, I don't do the leashed walk thing as exercise. Rarely use leashes at all the first 6 months or so except for socialization trips and in parking lots. 

I poop/pee my pup in my yard. I EXERCISE them with my car.

By that, I mean I write in my calendar, at least every other day, a PLANNED activity that usually takes a few hours. Meet up at friends homes. Go to the Home Depot parking lot to socialize. Locate a kids playground thats empty for walking on the equipment. PUPPY CLASSES at least once a week. And the off leash HIKING gets to be the easy default 'wear them out for sure' thing I go to.

With MY PLAN, I love my puppy. So while you may come up with another plan that works for you, that's great. But it has to be full of REAL exercise and mental stimulation. 

BTW, though most new owners are too lazy to learn clicker training (heck, we want our pups to learn everything, but not us !!!) it's a PERFECT way to get a fantastic bond with our pup and learn how brilliant they really are.

Click this --> Teaching a trick is the least important part of teaching a trick

Here's a 3 month old, clicker trained pup. Don't just watch the tricks but also the interaction and high play/fun that's going on.





 
More great ideas --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...t-photos-videos-puppies-being-socialized.html


----------

